# 3.2 V6 - P2626 error code - Bank 1, Sensor 1



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi all,

Had an engine warning light come on and a scan shows:

"P2626 - O2 Sensor Pumping Current Trim Circuit/Open Bank 1, Sensor 1 No signal/communication static"

I took the car to my local garage that I've used for years and while he knew what the code meant (new sensor), he wasn't sure where the sensor at "*Bank 1, Position 1*" was located.

I've searched for results all over the place but can't find the info I need for my specific model.

Any ideas?
Many thanks.

P.s...
I found this via the knowledge base, but although it shows the sensors, it doesn't tell me which sensor is the relevant one.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Not sure if this helps, but G130 & G131 are called out in the Workshop Manual "Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations (A005TT20021)" -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

I believe bank 1 is the 3 cylinder bank on the opposite side to the dip stick, sensor 1 is in the exhaust manifold before the catalytic converter.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks guys... I just found something potentially useful:






It's for an A3 V6 but I'm guessing the engine layout is the same... would this be the one I'm looking for?


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

I believe the conventon s as follows:

Cylinders are numbered from front to back from the radiator end (i.e. the position on the crankshaft from the front of the engine). Where the cylinders are split into backs i.e. V, boxer and W engines, Bank 1 contains cyclinder 1, bank 2 contains cylinder 2, bank 3 contains cylinder 3 and so on.

You're on your own for Deltic engines!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Cylinder count starts at 1 from the coolant bottle side

Bank 1 = cyl 1,3,5
Bank 2 = cyl 2,4, 6

O2 sensors are assigned as so 
Sensor 1 is pre cat - can be seen from above if you look through from the air intake side
Sensor 2 is post cat - can be seen only from under the car.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Cylinder count starts at 1 from the coolant bottle side
> 
> Bank 1 = cyl 1,3,5
> Bank 2 = cyl 2,4, 6
> ...


Thanks, exactly what I needed 

Am I right in thinking that bank 1 is the bank closest to the firewall?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes.

So your problem sensor (if RHD) is the driver side one.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Excellent, thank you.


----------

